
The Myth of the Big Bang - sridca
http://cosmology.net/BigBang.html
======
sridca
Quote:

    
    
        By contrast an eternal, infinite universe, has 
        no creator and renders the concept of god irrelevant 
        and useless. The infinite, eternal universe precludes 
        god, does not require god, and is completely incompatible 
        with the creator god worshipped by Jews, Muslims, and 
        Christians. There is no need or justification for 
        religion, or a belief in a creator god, if the universe 
        is infinite and eternal. In an eternal universe god 
        becomes a creation of man, rather than the creator of 
        man and the universe.

